# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  mất thanh menu trên phần mềm ncstudio

## phuccoi

e bị mất thanh công cụ menu bác nào chỉ cách tìm lại giúp e cái

----------


## hoangson

Chắc bác lại ấn vào fullscreen rồi. Lần trước em cũng nghịch vây. Cuối cùng phải gỡ ra và cài lại. Hi

----------


## thucncvt

Em có thể khẳng đinh là gần như 100% các bác là , cài lại ,khi bị mất thanh công cụ 
Nhưng là Em ,Em chỉ cần nhấn Ctrl+Enter là Xong    :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Em có thể khẳng đinh là gần như 100% các bác là , cài lại ,khi bị mất thanh công cụ 
> Nhưng là Em ,Em chỉ cần nhấn Ctrl+Enter là Xong


Đấy là chế độ Full Screen của NCStudio, khi ở chế độ Full Screen thì nó.. bung to ra xíu, menu vài vài công bị bị ấn.

----------


## vanminh989

> Em có thể khẳng đinh là gần như 100% các bác là , cài lại ,khi bị mất thanh công cụ 
> Nhưng là Em ,Em chỉ cần nhấn Ctrl+Enter là Xong


em cám ơn bác ạ , em cũng vừa bị định gỡ ra cài lại nhưng nhờ ông google và bác thucncvt lên khỏi cần cài lại

----------

